# Not interested in breakfast



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

I've always fed my dogs twice a day, but my Duffy (a rescue I've had for just over a year) is very lackadaisical about breakfast. Sometimes he eats it, sometimes not, sometimes I have to hand-feed him a little to get him started. He gets a blend of Costco Premium and Blue Buffalo dry food, with some goodies mixed in like cooked chicken, hamburger or cheese. He's very fit and at a perfect weight, according to the vet. 

He chows down on dinner. Should I try feeding him just once a day? Not sure how to proceed.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

azzure said:


> I've always fed my dogs twice a day, but my Duffy (a rescue I've had for just over a year) is very lackadaisical about breakfast. Sometimes he eats it, sometimes not, sometimes I have to hand-feed him a little to get him started. He gets a blend of Costco Premium and Blue Buffalo dry food, with some goodies mixed in like cooked chicken, hamburger or cheese. He's very fit and at a perfect weight, according to the vet.
> 
> He chows down on dinner. Should I try feeding him just once a day? Not sure how to proceed.


My Duffy is exactly the same way. He just turned 3 last week and he started leaving his morning feeding sit about 6 months ago. He also tends to be sleeping during the morning / afternoon because my wife works nights and sleeps during the morning.
We started feeding once a day at 7 p.m. and he seems to be good with that.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

If he is healthy, and it isn't a sudden change, then it probably isn't anything to worry about. My last Golden was the same way.

It may also be that you are offering too much food. How much do you give him?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How old is Duffy? You said you've had him a little over a year, so I am guessing he's at least a year old. 

If you're feeding more than 1-1.5 cups of food per feeding, I would cut back to no more than that AND I would cut out the goodies you add to his food-the chicken, hamburger, or cheese. He doesn't need those additional calories which can put extra weight on him too fast in a very short time if he's not active....


----------



## razor488 (Feb 5, 2017)

I am feeding my 8 month old 1.5 cups twice a day but he isn't very interested in breakfast either. He doesn't exactly scarf down dinner either though. How much are you feeding once a day?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Depending on how much exercise and training you are doing 2cups a day is usually plenty.. and this includes treats. Dogs that are working, such as field or agility training will burn off more energy and therefore need more. 
Basically if your dog is healthy and not anxious to eat you are giving more than they need.


----------

